# New Nexus 7 Owner......Best?



## SF Bolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey fellow Android folks just got my Nexus 7 from UPS like 10mins.ago. Have GNEX from Verizon, so I am good rooting..... With that said what does the majority of folks think is best ROM and Kernal set up for this bad boy is....all suggestions are great thanks in advance!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in the same boat early tomorrow, well technically today. I also have the vzw gnex. I'm pumped because my Xoom is starting to show its age a bit with some of these new apps and games. But needless to say I'm all ears for recommendations.

My buddy DroidKevlar suggested BAMF to me and said its possibly yje most solid ROM available for the N7. He also beta/bug tests for them as well apperently but I still don't think as a long time buddy would lead me astray. So I'll go ahead and say that will be my first ROM when it comes in later on when I wake up.

On that note I'm off to bed with N7 dreams!!! Goodbye Xoom, well until someone figures out how to run video into it using the HDMI input and cable lol than its mw3 otg!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm running Euroskank CM10 nightlies on both my GNex (VzW) and my N7. Both with the stock CM kernel and they both run great.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I prefer stock aosp rooted. With that being said, I'm running Bugless Beast on my n7. Close to stock with a few optimizations to make it smoother.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Xentar712 (Jan 22, 2012)

SF Bolt said:


> Hey fellow Android folks just got my Nexus 7 from UPS like 10mins.ago. Have GNEX from Verizon, so I am good rooting..... With that said what does the majority of folks think is best ROM and Kernal set up for this bad boy is....all suggestions are great thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm running Paranoidandroid and am loving it so far. There's 5 different options for the UI(pictures on their page). I'm at a toss up between stock hybrid mode and medium tablet. The ability to fully customize the size of each individual app is great! Some apps have a different UI based on the pixel count, which you can force adjust, in case you like a phone UI better than a tablet UI. The drawback is...well...there's a LOT of options! IT takes some time to customize. At least you can save your settings though. Built in lock screen shortcuts and widgets are nice too.

It's CM10 based, and the good thing is you can make it look identical to stock if you want. Thinking of trying BAMF this weekend.


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

Xentar712 said:


> I'm running Paranoidandroid and am loving it so far. There's 5 different options for the UI(pictures on their page). I'm at a toss up between stock hybrid mode and medium tablet. The ability to fully customize the size of each individual app is great! Some apps have a different UI based on the pixel count, which you can force adjust, in case you like a phone UI better than a tablet UI. The drawback is...well...there's a LOT of options! IT takes some time to customize. At least you can save your settings though. Built in lock screen shortcuts and widgets are nice too.
> 
> It's CM10 based, and the good thing is you can make it look identical to stock if you want. Thinking of trying BAMF this weekend.


+1 to this. Paranoid is perfect for the tablet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SF Bolt (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys loving this thing so far...knowing myself crack flasher I am sure I will be trying all those suggested.....thanks again for the time it is appreciated!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Rooted stock is the best. No problems whatsoever. I just use it day in and day out without having to worry about flashing a new nightly or getting bugs fixed. Toggles aren't necessary since I leave WiFi and BT on.

I see absolutely no reason to flash a rom or kernel. Stock JB is just that good.

If you must flash something, BAMF Paradigm.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Check out Blackbean by Team BAKED it is pretty sweet. It plus the latest Trinity kernel = WINNING

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsruggles (Jul 15, 2011)

I have tried almost everything and I am back on stock rooted. Using Nova prime to allow home screen rotation. I'm waiting for a true tablet ui similar to that of the gtab2 7.0.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Almost everyday I switch between Paradroid and Liquid. Loving both, and currently using Liquid with the preloaded kernel (I believe its LeanKernel). Its smooth as hell and has very good battery life. Played FIFA for about an hour, and went from full charge to 96%

EDIT: its not lean kernel, I was thinking of my phone. Of sure what kernel is...
Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Gonna throw in another vote for liquid. Its sweet, and morfics Trinity kernel has been doing well for me

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirj00 (Dec 28, 2011)

OK guys here is my 2cents worth. There are plenty of roms out there
With different flavors but there is only one that is 99% bug free. And
Has plenty of options . XenonHD v 9.0 
I can't say I have tried them all but Xenon has one thing the
Others don't have. Changing the brightness just by sliding the finger across
The status bar. Others you have to leave what you are doing go into settings
And changing it there. One word stable stable stable.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Stock JB is very, very good. I may try Liquid when it is out of beta (I've got 1.5mr1 in my GNex) but it's very tempting to just leave well enough alone.

Nova is a great launcher, and I'd like the true tablet UI as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

i like aokp


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was on AOKP a few days ago w/ Trinity kernel and my battery was worse than on my GNex so I switched back to CM10 w/ standard CM kernel and back to happiness.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

sirj00 said:


> OK guys here is my 2cents worth. There are plenty of roms out there
> With different flavors but there is only one that is 99% bug free. And
> Has plenty of options . XenonHD v 9.0
> I can't say I have tried them all but Xenon has one thing the
> ...


Go Canes!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

sirj00 said:


> OK guys here is my 2cents worth. There are plenty of roms out there
> With different flavors but there is only one that is 99% bug free. And
> Has plenty of options . XenonHD v 9.0
> I can't say I have tried them all but Xenon has one thing the
> ...


Not 100% true about the brightness adjustment. AOKP uses that same feature (and I'm pretty sure Roman came up with it and Xenon added it in). I can also say that AOKP has been wonderful for me as far as performance and stability. I haven't tried Xenon for the N7 (ran for a week on my GNex), but it seems like it is a very solid ROM.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I have an app on my phone called Display Brightness that does the whole "slide your finger to change the brightness" thing, and you can place the slider anywhere you want along any of the four edges of the screen

haven't tried it on the N7 (mostly because I was using it on my thunderbolt to preserve battery, which isn't a problem on this baby) but it's compatible and would work for any ROM


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Running Team EOS Nightlies & Trinity 7 Kernel. Great results so far. Great performance. Theres a couple good ROM's out there but IMO Trinity 7 is the best kernel out there.


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

The Nexus Project said:


> Running Team EOS Nightlies & Trinity & Kernel. Great results so far. Great performance. Theres a couple good ROM's out there but IMO Trinity 7 is the bestkernelout there.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

+1 to eos and Trinity


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

I haven't rooted my Nexus seven......for b what

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bipoler (May 5, 2012)

ks3rv3rg said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> +1 to eos and Trinity


What a gimmick...Be careful because custom's ruins the war entry

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.m0x (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm also enjoying Paranoid Android. My other tablet is a galaxy tab 2 10" and the hybrid interface just seems to alien after that. I'm using this tab a lot more than the 10" as I think it suits my needs better I'll probably ditch the tab 2 shortly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

